# About installing big Amplifiers and Subwoofers



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a question about if I install a big system in my car.

I want to install the Pioneer Premier PRS-D2000SPL amplifier which is 4000 watts peak and 2000 watts RMS. I also want to install two of these subs - Pioneer Premier TS-W3002D4
They are 1000 watts RMS and 3500 watts peak.

My question is, will i need to change my battery or alternator to power the amplifier? Or would a capacitor work instead of changing the battery and alternator?

Thanks for whoever helps!:wink:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you know what size alternator you have on the car?

You going to need at least 4AWG cable....best option is 0AWG which id reccommend.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

no i dont know, my car is a 2001 Acura 1.7 EL

and yes 0 awg was reccomened


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

the amp has sixx 40amp fuses so thats 240 amps....does that mean i need a 240 amp alternator? or just a capacitor?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have a read of this...Its for a VW golf, but you can substitute the Vw alternator figures for the Amps of your Acura alternator.

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/193096/1254310.aspx#1254310

The rating should be printed on the side somewhere.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

YOu'll need a bigger alternator(higher out put),1 or 0 guage wire and a marine battery(dry cell) instead of a CAP near the amps.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

I found an 800 amp battery. Wouldnt this work, correct me if im wrong.

If the car is on, and the battery is 800 amps, one amp is drawing 240 amps and the other is drawing 15 amps so that 255 amps,, 

say for example the alternator charges 60 amps, wouldnt the battery styll have power while the car is on beccause:

800 ampps - 255 amps = 545 amps and the alternator charging 60 amps = 605 amps

So overall won't the battery styll be at 605 amps when the car is on? or does the amp continuously suck power from the battery until the alternator can no longer keep up?


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is the battery http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_8531_Kinetik+HC+800+-KHC800,+HC800,+KHC+800-.html


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Power comes from the point of highest potential....so all the power will be coming from the alternator when the engine is running.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

is it possible to get a 240+ alternator for my acura 1.7 EL 2001? cuz the amp is 240 amps so i guess that means the alternator needs to be atlease 240 amps right?


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

what does the big 3 upgrade do and what guage wire do you need?

sorry for all the questions I just really want to install the amp but i dont want it to kill the battery


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Personally Id see how your current alternator handles the power you will be giving it.

The big 3 is basically the ground wires to the chassis, alternator to battery and 1 other to replace the factory wiring which may not be the best. 

Id say you need minimum 4AWG wire and reccomend 0/1 gauge wire.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh ok thanks, ill do the big three upgrades and ill replace the stock battery with a better one and try it out,, that wont put anymore strain on the alternator right?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Well....it will as the engine will be working harder to give the car the currents/amps.

Id try wit the battery in first and see how it goes. Good way to tell is when bass hits, the lights will dim slightly....if they do it alot, you need to upgrade.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh ok ill put in a better battery and try, i actually changed my mind to getting hifonics amp, its same power but a bit cheaper thanks alot for your help!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If the Amp draws the system dead then you would want to use the old battery first to see if so.......


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

is it possible to get a 1 ohm load with four DVC 4-ohm subwoofers? 

i know you cud get a 2 ohm load with two of them, so wat if you do the same with 2 more subs, which will mean 2 ohms coming from two subs and 2 ohms coming from the other 2, then you wire them in parallell which will divide the ohms by 2 which will result in a 1 ohm load. is it possible?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

come on guys, a battery starts the car the alternator runs the car... Easiest solution would be to add an extra battery because you are over 3000 watts. A standard alternator is anywhere between 60-120 amps (maybe more these days) You can get a high output, or even dual alternators, but your stereo is to small to warrant a second alternator. My advice, run 0 guage to a battery in the back, make is at least 900 amps if you can (1/3 of total power or closer) From there run the 0 into the amp if it can accept it, otherwise go with 2 AWG, make your ground as short as possible and the same if not bigger size then the power wire. 

Google "Ohms Law" btw.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

okay whatever, im just gunna stick with the 2 subs i have right now which are 800 watts RMS total, and get the kenwood 1800/900 peak/rms monoblock amp. I'm still gunna do the big 3 upgrade no matter what because I heard its good for your cars electrical system and makes it run smoother and at its best. And when I'm ready to upgrade again , ill get a better battery, and if i styll have problems ill get a HO alt.. 

i heard adding extra batteries is bad unless your running yur system with the vehicle off or have a good alternator. then again its probably better than having capacitors


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

I found this battery http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7344_Kinetik+HC+2400+-KHC2400,+HC2400,+KHC+2400-.html

can power cells be used to start your car like a regular battery? or does it just run to the amp and you put it in your trunk.?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on how they are attached to your current charging system. If wired in series then yes. I have had to make a self contained jump start for a boat we did because the stereo was so large in it, it would drain the main battery if they were floating on the lake listening to music for a few hours without starting the engine.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

can someone give me a clear diagram for two 4 ohm DVC subs getting a 1 ohm load on a mono amplifier please...a clear diagram, i dont understand the ones at 12volt and rockford fosgate, i understand crutchfields but they dint have how to get a 1 ohm load with 2 4-ohm DVC subs.;


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

rvpr4 said:


> can someone give me a clear diagram for two 4 ohm DVC subs getting a 1 ohm load on a mono amplifier please...a clear diagram, i dont understand the ones at 12volt and rockford fosgate, i understand crutchfields but they dint have how to get a 1 ohm load with 2 4-ohm DVC subs.;


 here you go


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Connecting the voice coils of each driver in parallel (+ to +, - to -) and the drivers themselves in parallel (+ to +, etc.) will result in the following impedances: 
Dual-6 Ohm Subwoofers: 1.5 Ohms 
Dual-4 Ohm Subwoofers: 1 Ohm
Dual-2 Ohm Subwoofers: 0.5 Ohm
Dual-1.5 Ohm Subwoofer: 0.38 Ohms 

Or here


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks, im getting this amp http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_11795_Kenwood+KAC-9104D.html

What does it mean wen it says "1 ohm: >900 watts x 1 chan." does that mean more than 900watts or less?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

900Watts RMS at 1ohm resistance with 1 channel.

NOt sure if you will get more....but RMS figures should be precise


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

oh, 
i knew i was gunna get 900 watts RMS at 2ohm and 1 ohm but wen it said 900 watts RMS @ 1 ohm it had a ">" sign before it said 900 watts, it didnt say that for 2 ohm, so thats why i was wondering if ill get more or less than 900 watts AT 1 ohm.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

> = More then, < = Less then, They have not confirmed their numbers that is why it is just a ">900" That mean the amp is not CEA approved.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

but it says CEA 2006 compliant amplfier...i thought kenwood amps were CEA approved...
well so i guess its better for a 1 ohm load than 2 ohm load since > means more than 900watts..


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is set up for a 1ohm load more so then a 2ohm load, if it says CEA 2006 compliant then your good to go.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for yur help ill set it up to 1 ohm load.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

Can someone give me there opinion on this amplifier? http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_18609_Kenwood+eXcelon+X1200M.html

It's a Kenwood eXcelon amp, it's 1200watts [email protected] 2 ohm 2400 watts peak. It says CEA-2006 compliant amplifier so it shud be good, i just want someone elses opinion. 

thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is a kenwood, I have had some bad luck in the past with them, unsure of their current amplifiers though...I need to be because I sell them....now I have to go look.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, all this concern over alternator, capacitor,wire, and battery size and capacity. What about the young man's internal organs after 2000 watts of 5 hz bass go through them? ;-) You kids... Good luck!! I hope it all works out!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

2000 it peanuts when talking SPL (Sound Pressure Level). Double beating your heart...making your eyes fall out, now thats power!!


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

lol im not even going for 2000 rms anymore, im just getting 1000 rms, but ill still have to upgrade the big 3 cuz the amplifier is fused at 150A! thats like 1500 watts right? its a fosgate btw


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I read in my vibe amps instruction manual that a amplifier might potentally pull the fused amp load. But the more than likely run at a 1/3 of their fused load.



> An aftermarket audio amplifier will place an additional load on the vehicles charging system, most
> modern vehicles have sufficient capacity in the charging system as not all the electrical
> components of the vehicle will be switched on at once. Check the fuse rating of the amplifier and
> use this as the peak current requirement, generally the continuous current draw will be a third of
> ...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I read in my vibe amps instruction manual that a amplifier might potentally pull the fused amp load. But the more than likely run at a 1/3 of their fused load.



> An aftermarket audio amplifier will place an additional load on the vehicles charging system, most
> modern vehicles have sufficient capacity in the charging system as not all the electrical
> components of the vehicle will be switched on at once. Check the fuse rating of the amplifier and
> use this as the peak current requirement, generally the continuous current draw will be a third of
> ...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

most amplifiers have a "warming" on them about charging systems.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

anybody know if lightning audio amps are good? im looking at a strike series 1000 watts RMS @1 ohm...it says CEA-2006 Compliant Amplifier....but does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

go with a name brand amp, it will save you in the long run. Rockford Fosgte, JL Audio, Vibe, SoundStream all good stuff, and I have ran most of it in my vehicles for R&D


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

okay i think i finally made up my mind with JL Audio....well actually TMA...but they are made and designed by JL Audio so they shud be good right? its a 1000 watt rms TMA amp made by JL Audio and its on sale at woofersetc.com

TMA's have good quality rightt?


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

if not im gunna go with memphis or soundstream...they're good right:0


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

unsure how soundstream compares to memphis, I think SS has been around a while longer though. I got a 1600 RMS watt SS amp for a pretty good price, but they are all on backorder. Check out SS tarantula line.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

okay i found a tarantula soundstream mono 1000 watt RMS for $280...the THD is 0.50%...isnt that bad...isnt the THD on other amps usually 0.05%?


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

how are US amps?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the same as any other ones??? They are stricly enforced by the Consumer Electronics Association so the manuf. can't say am amp is 100000 watts when it only puts out 50.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a kinda random question....what if i have my stock alternator charging my red top battery....and i have a yellow top in the trunk...can i hook up another alternator to charge it?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, they make dual, triple and quad alternator kits. If your under 1000 watts ten you would not need another alternator


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

hey lee i want your opinion....im styll looking for an amp....if an amp is CEA-2006 approved...doesnt that mean it has to put out what is advertised? im looking at an infinity amp and it is CEA-2006 compliant and i did some research on infinity monoblock amps and people say they suck...but how can they suck if they are cea compliant...?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

they can burn up quickly...have shorts in the circuitry, anything. Most people do a self install and hook it up wrong and end up with half the power or the wrong Ohms and are not getting what they had hoped for. I have heard some cars come to me with nothing but Dual and Boss Audio set ups and sound better and perform better then someone who tried to put together their own JL Audio or Memphis system. It is all in the wiring. Think of a car stereo wiring job like your veins, and since electricity moves like water, it has the same restrictions.


----------

